# Knicks will hire Jeff Hornacek as head coach



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/733079407607353345
I'll wait until I see he staff before I judge.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

he has been hired by Knicks.

He is solid.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

weird move Phil


----------

